# Decent "Semi-Automatic" setup?



## Deftworks (7 mo ago)

Hi guys, first time poster. I was thinking about jumping up to a semi-automatic setup from straight up hand tools that I have now. Does anybody have any recommendations for something pretty good but doesn't necessarily have to be top of the line? I normally don't do a ton of drywall on a larger scale but I'm doing more of it now and I've got a whole second floor remodel to do and was thinking about investing a little bit. Thanks


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Deftworks said:


> Hi guys, first time poster. I was thinking about jumping up to a semi-automatic setup from straight up hand tools that I have now. Does anybody have any recommendations for something pretty good but doesn't necessarily have to be top of the line? I normally don't do a ton of drywall on a larger scale but I'm doing more of it now and I've got a whole second floor remodel to do and was thinking about investing a little bit. Thanks


Depends how much you want to spend?, i have couple sets of boxes, (a bazooka that i never use)


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

bazooka, pump, roller, glazer, wall boxes. i never liked the angle box much. if your just 1 man it wont pay to mess with tools. imo


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

"bazooka, pump, roller, glazer, wall boxes. i never liked the angle box much. if your just 1 man it wont pay to mess with tools. imo "
Use a 2.5" angle head for glazing tape. And a 3.5" or 3" for running angles. I consider the angle box the greatest time saver of them all on finishes which need angles run.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

endo_alley said:


> "bazooka, pump, roller, glazer, wall boxes. i never liked the angle box much. if your just 1 man it wont pay to mess with tools. imo "
> Use a 2.5" angle head for glazing tape. And a 3.5" or 3" for running angles. I consider the angle box the greatest time saver of them all on finishes which need angles run.


What about Angle Box didn't you like?
I'm picking it up more lately because it's easier on shoulder than tube. I'm not good though, make a mess doing bottoms


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

"What about Angle Box didn't you like?
I'm picking it up more lately because it's easier on shoulder than tube. I'm not good though, make a mess doing bottoms "

I like it. especially with the Columbia assist angle box.


----------

